# with Turkish brft charter to Dodecanese - paperwork hell?



## svebor (Apr 9, 2005)

hi, everyone!
going to sail Dodecanese in August, and got a great charter offer from Marmaris. Has anybody had an experience with Turkish barefoot charter harbouring on Greek islands? Do Greek authorities make it a paperwork hell, or more expensive for a foreign vessel?
Or, did old Greek-Turkish tensions give way to market economy 
thanks for tipping in advance. all best and fair winds!
svebor from Croatia


----------



## ustunkal (Jun 29, 2002)

*No problem for bareboat charter from Turkey to Greece*

Hi Svebor,

I have an experience for bareboat charter from Turkey to Greek islands. No paperwork hell, just sun, sail and fun ! Take it easy !

Kamil



svebor said:


> hi, everyone!
> going to sail Dodecanese in August, and got a great charter offer from Marmaris. Has anybody had an experience with Turkish barefoot charter harbouring on Greek islands? Do Greek authorities make it a paperwork hell, or more expensive for a foreign vessel?
> Or, did old Greek-Turkish tensions give way to market economy
> thanks for tipping in advance. all best and fair winds!
> svebor from Croatia


----------



## Bavaria Cyssus (May 25, 2006)

Hi Svebor,

dont worry. There wont be any paper work. Besides most of the charter companies like ours have mostly european flaged yachts in their fleet so most likely your vessle will have a flag other than Turkish and wont be accepted as a foreign vessel in Greek waters 

I am pretty sure that you will enjoy your trip and will like to sail again in Turkey next year . But this time I will give you a great offer 



svebor said:


> hi, everyone!
> going to sail Dodecanese in August, and got a great charter offer from Marmaris. Has anybody had an experience with Turkish barefoot charter harbouring on Greek islands? Do Greek authorities make it a paperwork hell, or more expensive for a foreign vessel?
> Or, did old Greek-Turkish tensions give way to market economy
> thanks for tipping in advance. all best and fair winds!
> svebor from Croatia


----------



## salthegal (May 29, 2006)

*sailing from Bodrum area to Rhodes*

Hi,
We are picking up our 42 foot yacht next week from Bodrum for 12 days. We would really like to visit Rhodes. Are you saying there are no hassles with landing there - and no fees??
What are the winds like in early June - can you tell me how long approximately it would take to sail from Marmaris to Rhodes? We are very experienced sailor and have requested a spinnaker.
I guess we will need some charts too!

I would be very grateful for any information.
Sally


----------



## ustunkal (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi Sally,

From Marmaris to Rhodes the distance is 30 miles. I have been 2 times in rhodes (not by boat) it is very nice place to visit. Rent a car to have fun (25 euros a day) and do not forget to go lyndos tsambika beach. The prices are worse than drahmi currency time. I can say prices went up 2 times higher than 3-4 years ago. One more thing is that "old town" is very expensive. 

Have fun,

Kamil


----------



## papasbowl (Aug 16, 2006)

pleace i like to have a chart from dodecanise


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

*Charter at the Dodecanese*

Papasbowl,
what exactly do you mean? Do you want to charter a yacht in Greece to cruise around the Dodecanese or charter the yacht in Turkey to cruise at Dodecanese islands (i.e. Greece). Remember that this thread is about yacht transit log problems!


----------

